# Counting Down to the New BMW 5 Series - Unveiling November 23rd! - Leaked Photos



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Photos of the final 2011 5 series have leaked! Looks like Monday is going to be an exciting day when we can see the full high resolution images. Check the new home page of Bimmerfest.com for all the details on Monday.


----------

